# Getting in to Slot Cars-Need all the advice I can get



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello,

I am looking in to getting in to slot cars. I have 20 years of racing R/C in many ways and scales. What I am now doing, is looking to do some thing in my spare time from R/C.

Here is the first dumb question. I am sure that there is alot better stuff out there then Tyco track. What am I to look for? Is there track out there that will take diffrent scales? 

What I am doing is I want to lay this out like you would a model railroad. Building a model railroad was my first wish, but I don't have THAT much time to put in to it. I want to lay this out with trees, grass, building. etc. as you would with a model railroad.

The next question. What are some of the better companies to look for in the way of cars? I would like to get F-1 or Indy cars for the track.

Thanks ahead of time for the help,
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

A Tomy Super International set seems like the obvious choice. I have seen several recent on line auctions with "buy it now" on new sets for around $110. You get a good variety of track to get started. You also get four F1 cars on very fast and reliable chassis. You can set it up to run four lanes if you like. Tomy track is widely available if you want to add on in increments. There are even aftermarket curves available in larger radii. All the HO scale cars run well on Tomy track. There are more expensive alternatives that you might ultimately prefer but the Tomy Super International will let you dip your toes in the HO water without a huge investment.

How big is your table?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the help!

I should of stated that I want to run four lanes. That way, as you all know, more lanes is more fun.

I don't know what size I am going to make the table, it all goes by what I can find for a track layout. I am looking to make something good size, I know that much.

I am going to looking in to the Tomy Super International, any idea where I can find it new?

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

alot of them on ebay are new. they usually state if there new or not. i got mine from there.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The Hobbytown in Rockford has them in stock for $119 and I know that's a national chain. If you have one of those in your area, you might give them a call. At that price, it's tough to beat when you consider shipping charges on buying over the web.

By the way, Jerry, I hope you're not an Indians fan. I gotta have a Sox win tonight!


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

try www.hoslotcarracing.com this will give you a ton of help.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

also try www.homeracingworld.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice! I am starting to get a idea on what I am getting into.

I looked around on different sites about the TOMY track, and I think that is what I am going to go with. The kit has the cars I want and alot for track for the price. I think I am going to buy two sets.

See, I have alot of space. Where I plan on putting the track was part of the house at one time. What it is now, is like a workshop/shed, but good size. Put it this way, I was planning on putting in a nice model railroad.

Since I am going to buys two set, and that way I will always have enough track, I have come to my next problem.

I REALLY want to make this a perment track. That way I can detail it, and make it look like a model railroad. On the other hand, I want a race track that my buddies come over on a Friday night in the dead of winter, have a few beers and race. I don't want to get bored with the layout, and not be able to change it. As I R/C racer, when you get the track down, you want some thing new.

Keep the posts coming, you guys are helping me out more then you know!
Thanks,
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

By the way, Jerry, I hope you're not an Indians fan. I gotta have a Sox win tonight![/QUOTE]
No, I don't watch much baseball. I do hate the Browns---GO STEELERS!
Jerry


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Where in Ohio are you, Jerry? The western area has Columbus and Cinncinnati groups going, while eastern Ohio has a group in Canton, and there's a group in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I live right between Cleveland and Toledo. There is a good size track that is only 20 minutes from my house that I am going to check out.

Jerry


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

there is a place in elyria called the slot shop my brother in law lives there and its a great place i think they have a ho track also . my buddy bought a 4 way split and the international set and made the track we race on . well we had to buy some extra straits we had all the turns we needed and we built a track on a 5 x 9 and we have a ball on it


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Jerry......

Welcome to the hobby.You certainly came to the right place for info.Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions.I did awhile back when I was first getting back into the hobby,and the guys here were a HUGE help.

Mike


----------

